# Embarressing Horse Show Moments!



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow, I'm surprised this is empty. Lol. So I will just post another one of my stories.

Me and my horse did 2-man, two weekends in a row. I was the person at the far end to run back. Little did I know that my horses brakes turned off once his huntseat bit was out and his running bit it. We took off once we got the stick and expecting him to turn on his own when he got to the fence, I kept pushing for more speed. Probably 10 feet before I hit the gate I had that ...oh crap... Moment.. And he slammed into the gate! I had my leg pinned in between the gate, and many people screamed. I was fine. The gate handler was a very, very attractive young man who volunteered. He was as surprised as me when my horse ran into the gate.. He retired from his post before the next show. That's how the first dent got there.

The weekend after we did the same class. I had a new game plan, I had his spurs on so I had something to push him away from the gate. Long story short, it didn't work. He ran into the gate again, where I almost flew over this time. The girl gate handler didnt see me coming and I had to scream at her to move.

HUGE EMBARESSMENT


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Personally, I can not recall any of my own. 
A girl I was giving lessons too on my horse had an embarrassing moment though. 

It was her first Hunter/Jumper show and I entered her in cross rails... While my mom was taking a video of her and I was waiting on the side lines, we soon discovered when she was posting, you could see a flash of lime green... yup her jodphurs had ripped and her bright lime undies were showing... Poor girl, she came out of the ring, as we told her to get off and cover up she was announced that she had won the class!! What an awkward moment LOL. :shock:


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't show so don't have many. But I don't show because I've never been successful at it! 

My first show was a 4-H one and I had the old, calm, been showing for years horse. But I guess my nerves and her not showing for 3 years prior caused some issues. Waiting to go into the ring she backed up into every single horse. Like shoved them back. Every single horse.
Of course 13 year old me with no adult supervision had no clue what to do so once I quit fighting her she walked happy as a clam back to the trailer. 

Second show I ever went to, I was the one with the bucker in every single class. And everyone knew the pony I was riding too and he was not normally a bucker. Never did find out when peeved him so much that day.

And my third and final show. It was just an exposure test for my mare so we only did showmanship. Everything was going awesome asides from me messing up on which side to stand depending on where the judge was.
And then the judge came up to me and my mare. And my mare bite her. Nothing hard, it was more a "hey, give me food" sleeve grab.
Thankfully the judge just laughed and she left me a note saying I should wait until my mare has grown enough to show (my mare was 5 at this time, figured she could handle it haha). The bf was then given crap because he saw it and fessed up that he was still hand feeding her treats behind my back.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Fulford15 said:


> Personally, I can not recall any of my own.
> A girl I was giving lessons too on my horse had an embarrassing moment though.
> 
> It was her first Hunter/Jumper show and I entered her in cross rails... While my mom was taking a video of her and I was waiting on the side lines, we soon discovered when she was posting, you could see a flash of lime green... yup her jodphurs had ripped and her bright lime undies were showing... Poor girl, she came out of the ring, as we told her to get off and cover up she was announced that she had won the class!! What an awkward moment LOL. :shock:



Oh my gosh! XD


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I had a gelding that always Always ALWAYS pee'd in the lineup after a class...

Really?


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

texasgal said:


> I had a gelding that always Always ALWAYS pee'd in the lineup after a class...
> 
> Really?


My horse used to me the moment we stepped in the ring, right in front of the stands. I swear he was doing it for attention!


----------



## goeventing (Dec 2, 2012)

i will share a humerous series of pictures in response to this thread. 

my question is... HOW THE HECK DID I STAY ON?!

"climbing" back into the saddle after literally falling half off when my horse red refused a liverpool at a local jumper show.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

goeventing said:


> i will share a humerous series of pictures in response to this thread.
> 
> my question is... HOW THE HECK DID I STAY ON?!
> 
> "climbing" back into the saddle after literally falling half off when my horse red refused a liverpool at a local jumper show.


That is amazing!:shock:


----------



## goeventing (Dec 2, 2012)

KylieHuitema said:


> That is amazing!:shock:


"i've yet to fall off at a show and i'm not starting now!"


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

goeventing said:


> "i've yet to fall off at a show and i'm not starting now!"


Basically the thing I live by!

My above post about smashing into a gate, literally, right before the class, I said "I still haven't had any near falls at shows, I want a hard ride for once" and that's what I got! :rofl:


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

For fair we have to keep these little slips of paper in our pockets while riding. It's for what classes we do, but we for some reason have to keep them in our shirt pocket.

Well, I was walking my horse when the wind picked up. It blew all of my papers out of my pocket and all the way across the arena. Another was going by that spot and got spooked and bucked the rider off. I feel really bad for my friend, It wasn't on purpose!!


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

amberly said:


> For fair we have to keep these little slips of paper in our pockets while riding. It's for what classes we do, but we for some reason have to keep them in our shirt pocket.
> 
> Well, I was walking my horse when the wind picked up. It blew all of my papers out of my pocket and all the way across the arena. Another was going by that spot and got spooked and bucked the rider off. I feel really bad for my friend, It wasn't on purpose!!


Wow! I am glad at our fair we don't have to carry papers around with us :shock:


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

I was riding a very green Arab for my instructor in an Arab under saddle class, and he was really anxious. He kept trying to take off and then rearing in the warm up ring - huge, vertical rears, where he was in the air for several seconds. The last one he did, he nearly tipped backwards, scared us both. So was peeing my pants as he went into the ring... where he went great. He was a little tense, but it was a small class and I just didnt let him too close to the others. He did really well, and placed second despite everything. However, the lap of honour was our downfall - horse in front went for a gallop, and he flipped out and took off, skidding to a halt at the ring gate, spun hard and threw a huge buck. Cue me, flying over the ring gate. I was fine, but winded myself on the landing, so stayed down for a minute to catch my breath. Next thing, the paramedic was leaning over me to see if I was conscious. I was VERY red in the face...


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I remember when I was 6 or 7, it was my first time showing my new horse. I was doing cross rails (probably like 2 inches off the ground), and I was trotting to one and did have enough leg and went a** over tea kettle LOL. I was a tiny peanut on a 16.2 HH horse. So embarrassed, my WHOLE family (aunts, uncles, cousins, etc) came to watch me too


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

minstrel said:


> I was riding a very green Arab for my instructor in an Arab under saddle class, and he was really anxious. He kept trying to take off and then rearing in the warm up ring - huge, vertical rears, where he was in the air for several seconds. The last one he did, he nearly tipped backwards, scared us both. So was peeing my pants as he went into the ring... where he went great. He was a little tense, but it was a small class and I just didnt let him too close to the others. He did really well, and placed second despite everything. However, the lap of honour was our downfall - horse in front went for a gallop, and he flipped out and took off, skidding to a halt at the ring gate, spun hard and threw a huge buck. Cue me, flying over the ring gate. I was fine, but winded myself on the landing, so stayed down for a minute to catch my breath. Next thing, the paramedic was leaning over me to see if I was conscious. I was VERY red in the face...


I have an arab cross that has that same attitude! They can be so mannerly one second, and turn into complete brats the next! I was riding my neighbors 18 yr old, overweight arab gelding, and after a great ride I decided to ride backwards, and he bucked me off! Such brats (;


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Fulford15 said:


> I remember when I was 6 or 7, it was my first time showing my new horse. I was doing cross rails (probably like 2 inches off the ground), and I was trotting to one and did have enough leg and went a** over tea kettle LOL. I was a tiny peanut on a 16.2 HH horse. So embarrassed, my WHOLE family (aunts, uncles, cousins, etc) came to watch me too



Aww! At my first show, I thought I was good before I watched the tapes years later of that show,  I was in a hunter eq class and whenever I posted my legs would move back and forth like crazy, plus my horse was spooky at everything! It was only a walk trot class THANK GOD. I looked like a total fool!


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wheew I have one! This past weekend was my first jumper show (I'm a hunter) just to get a show in before the one this weekend. Riding a mare that's veryy prone to refusing of course. We went in for warmup and rode flawlessly!! But guess who forgot the third to last jump. This girl. 1st round two refusals and 2nd round one refusal AND rode off course. Again. Now I'm known to work well under pressure and have NEVER gone off course before. Ah it was soooo embarrassing! I proceeded to be beaten by a tiny girl who almost got thrown in schooling. I came away with one fith place ribbon. Out of four. Deffinatly my worst show ever. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Here, ladies and gentlemen, is the ONLY way one should dress after a long week of horse showing. Baggy PJ pants with ponies on them, team polo, shiny riding boots, and car keys hanging out the side of your boot. Hahahaha i had packed my bag already and we couldnt get it out of the truck cause it was behind the hay, so i grabbed the pants i wore the night before, and slapped them on and walked around the rest of the day and night in that. hahahahha i was the height of fashion.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I was the only person in my class one yr at county for English...all of a sudden my mare decides to go hard core bronc and I just kind of slipped off the side right next to the judge....not sure how it happened lol because it was easy to sit but yeah. I still won...because I was the only one in the class lol

And my trainer had been in the coned off part of the arena. She didn't even know until the person she was talking to pointed at me and she turned to see me standing and mounting back up.

Then in her typical screaming voice she yelled "why did you dismount?!". Aaaaand everybody in the coliseum heard and laughed. It was awesome.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Having a usually very predictable pony suddenly decide to stop at the very last minute, I shot over her neck and somehow caught the bridle on the way over and pulled it right off with me, she then proceeded to refuse to be caught and galloped round the ring for what seemed to be a very embarrassing eternity.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

My worst/best is my horse over jumped so much and tried so hard i was jumped clear out of the saddle.... and ended up... STANDING ON HIS SADDLE! Sure we got a rail down on the next jump, and i sat back into the saddle as he jumped again. But my trainer and the entire crowd were dieing laughing. hahaha im known as "tricky" at some of the shows in the area now. hahahhahha i think i may have it on video. ill look around XD


----------



## Kitmagic (Jan 17, 2011)

My horse and I were galloping in a pole bending class and my horse tripped and fell on her side. She landed on my leg but the arena was pretty muddy so it only hurt a bit. But everyone was watching! Then my dad ran into the arena to give me a piggy back ride since I was limping. As he was walking back, he started running and weaving through the poles!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*I only showed in Play days, and never had an embarrassing moment, but two local teen girls that I knew* *had a dad who was very strict and controlling, he also taught lessons.* *At all of the play days, he would scream and cuss loudly at his daughters, which I know was very embarrassing to them, and to everyone else. He would actually scream things like "Get that MF around that GD barrel, dammit". I know that both the girls turned out very badly, and I can see why.*


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

*MOD, delete if felt best.*

I HOPE that no personal information is giving out in this Vid. I know the person and horse as I had my horses at this place. The owner had her own agenda and would NOT listen about acclimating and moving out of her very private "circle club" and exposing herself and horse to real life. 

NOT me talking in the video or anywhere near; I had my own horses to prep. 

I DO commend that she stayed the saddle until she could not take anymore and dismounted in the ring and had others help her lead the horse out.






Comment about the horse "Hurricane?" No one could ride this stallion... until I did. And a great ride he was... taking him out of the stable area.

What I hope to show is that horses need to be exposed to many different things This horse and owner never left the circle club.

Reviewing the vid? It is public domain but will let MOD do what ever. No hard feelings.


Thank you.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I was about 15, and I got my period about a week early in bright white jods in the middle of the class. I felt it happening before I went into the ring but was focused on my horse and so dismissed it as nerves or something. There was nothing I could do once I felt myself start to leak. 
It was a jumping class, so my butt was pushed out and visible. 

As soon as I was done, I'd qualified for the jump off, but I loaded up with my jacket tied around my waist and got out of there. 

Worse yet, my Dad was the only person with me, and I was 15, at that age I didn't talk about things like that with my Dad. 

Everything is horrifying when you are 15, but this was especially so.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Go eventing, those pics are amazing. I can see your sheer determination. Great job!


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

I had been working on my barrel horse all winter, and he was doing good! Running like a pro. So I think, ok it's time for some competition. So I take him barrel racing and he starts out perfect, swung around that first barrel so hard and dead ran to the second one. Only problem, instead of going around the barrel, he gets down and does a rollback and cuts the barrel instead. My end time: 30 seconds. Lol. The goof.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I had to leave early for the show, messed up the white pants and took my dad's jeans instead (several sizes larger). Well... With the tight belt and tall boots I managed to hide the size of those pants.  Not that I was really embarrassed, but it was uncomfortable to ride.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Speaking of falling off....I had a near miss last Sunday at the first show of the season. Was during a road hack class while in 2 point hand gallop, I was coming around the corner, feeling so good, horse is going perfectly, huge class, 1/2 the class is standing in the center of the arena as it was so big, we hand galloped in heats. In the corner area, a few riders are having problems with their horses, so I cut the corner towards the center to give them space but enough to avoid the riders in the center. All of a sudden, one of the horses that was giving their rider some trouble in the corner, veers in front of me and I see two back hooves coming straight towards me! My horse saved me and jumped sideways with lightening speed, I kind of get lopsided but I hung onto to his neck, bad move he's showsheened up & slick, so I slide, but I can see my horse's face as I am sideways on him, but I know my seat is still good, I just got to get upright again, so whoa, whoa works and I am up again, phew! Close call, judge ends the class, she seen the whole episode and I get 2nd, oh well, got penalized a little (I had taken first in every english thus far). However what made me very annoyed was I gave my camcorder and my still camera to my daughter who was watching, did she get any of that? NO!!!!!!!


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

AlexS. I .... ahhh... I .... ahhhh.... I'll leave post 26 without.... ahhhh... comment other then.

AHHHHhhhh you win!

Or being old school... I might have kept my head down, shuffled feet over and offered you my shirt as a rap-around as you left the ring.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

This just happened the other day at an open show.

We had just pulled in and went to register for classes. Someone parked their trailer really close to ours, it was a stock trailer with something in it (it was seal brown with big ears). A man came by and started to unload. My mom was getting ready to open our trailer, and I said, "Wait mom, don't unload Lily yet, he is unloading his mule first."

Turns out, the "mule" was an unkempt yearling, and the "man" was the judge. He handed it off to his daughter who, despite having bad turn-out, a dangerously ill-fitting halter, and the horse flipping over in the middle of the warm-up pen, managed to place better in every class than me. Oh well. xD


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> This just happened the other day at an open show.
> 
> We had just pulled in and went to register for classes. Someone parked their trailer really close to ours, it was a stock trailer with something in it. A man came by and started to unload. My mom was getting ready to open our trailer, and I said, "Wait mom, don't unload Lily yet, he is unloading his mule first."
> 
> Turns out, the "mule" was an unkempt yearling, and the "man" was the judge. He handed it off to his daughter who, despite having bad turn-out, a dangerously ill-fitting halter, and the horse flipping over in the middle of the warm-up pen, managed to place better in every class than me. Oh well. xD


This is too good. Omg.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> This just happened the other day at an open show.
> 
> We had just pulled in and went to register for classes. Someone parked their trailer really close to ours, it was a stock trailer with something in it (it was seal brown with big ears). A man came by and started to unload. My mom was getting ready to open our trailer, and I said, "Wait mom, don't unload Lily yet, he is unloading his mule first."
> 
> Turns out, the "mule" was an unkempt yearling, and the "man" was the judge. He handed it off to his daughter who, despite having bad turn-out, a dangerously ill-fitting halter, and the horse flipping over in the middle of the warm-up pen, managed to place better in every class than me. Oh well. xD


 He judged his own daughter????? Around here, there is rules forbidding that.....


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

waresbear said:


> He judged his own daughter????? Around here, there is rules forbidding that.....


It was an open show, there are no rules at open shows. xD 

I don't mind it so much because some judges can actually be tougher on their own kind than unknowns. But it was just the level of bad safety that was bothering me. Halter way too loose, underweight body condition, the horse flipping, they should have been dismissed for that alone.

Although I guess that's kind of "reverse discrimination" when I walk in there with my manicured yearling and halter that I spent an entire paycheck on. Along with the mule comment, I assume there is a large distaste for breed show people at the open level. Even though it is unfair simply because I do work with my yearling equally as much, or even more, and I am not a rich person. Even if I didn't have my fancy show halter, I have a very nice, fitted leather one at home that anybody could buy and fit a yearling safely. My yearling is hand conditioned and curried every day to present a nice body and coat condition. In my opinion, it is a bad life lesson to play the "who deserves it most" game based on feelings... 

Though, at least my yearling would never be mistaken for a mule.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I show open shows, and there is plenty of rules, all governed by Equine Canada. A judge can't judge a student unless they have been out of training with them for over a one year period. Absolutely no judging immediate family. Holy Moly!!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

waresbear said:


> I show open shows, and there is plenty of rules, all governed by Equine Canada. A judge can't judge a student unless they have been out of training with them for over a one year period. Absolutely no judging immediate family. Holy Moly!!


Ah, down here open shows are put on by local "clubs", and each club can make or enforce whatever rules they choose. Most of the time it's pretty much a free-for-all. It's just good practice for me to get a yearling show-broke because there is such a conglomerate of levels and horses that you don't find at breed specific shows (like she saw her first miniature horses and practice ignoring spooky, green horses around her).

But I know what you're talking about, breed shows have very strict rules on judges not judging clients or family.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh, those kind of shows, lol. Okay, gotcha:wink:. Not a carded judge, just someone the club hired as a judge?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Oh, those kind of shows, lol. Okay, gotcha:wink:. Not a carded judge, just someone the club hired as a judge?


Precisely.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Next time, please take pictures of this!!!!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Next time, please take pictures of this!!!!


Oh I have some, but I would prefer not to post them. It's bad enough I said anything, haha.


----------

